# second try



## abrahams.markillie (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there 

I am due to have my next consultation at Bourn Hall in November as a follow up from our unsuccessful ICSI.  I know I had 2 embryos frozen which were of good quality.  Can anyone give me heads up on what to expect this time around?  Do I have to go through all the medication again? is it the same proceedures?  Any information would be great as I do worry and like to know what to expect. 

Many Thanks people xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the lovely lot here should be able to help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248271.0


----------



## abrahams.markillie (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you ever so much


----------

